# Missing Members



## FastTrax (Nov 26, 2020)

Anybody heard from Gaer and Gary O' today?

Has anybody seen my Gaer And Gary O' today
Oh where oh where can they be?
Has anybody seen my Gaer and Gary O' today?
Can they be up in a tree?

Lord knows I been hitting the nog a bit too early.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

Well...it is Thanksgiving...

Maybe they're having dinner?


----------



## jerry old (Nov 26, 2020)

Trax come on over, you can help me eat my humble pie.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 26, 2020)

I've been wondering where hellomimi is?


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 26, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Trax come on over, you can help me eat my humble pie.



Oh you said "humble" pie. Lol.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Anybody heard from Gaer and Gary O' today?
> 
> Has anybody seen my Gaer And Gary O' today
> Oh where oh where can they be?
> ...


Do you think they might be the same person ?... I mean, have you ever seen both of them in the same room at the same time ?  cue twilight zone theme tune


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Do you think they might be the same person ?... I mean, have you ever seen both of them in the same room at the same time ?  cue twilight zone theme tune



It's a thought hollydolly. But I'll leave it to you to conduct the investigationals says Archie Bunker.



Just this graphic alone makes me nervous.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Well...it is Thanksgiving...
> 
> Maybe they're having dinner?



Ummm okay MarciKS tell us more. We are all ears.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

I was just sayin. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

How's your day going?


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I was just sayin. LOL



Yet here we all are at 4:24PM Eastern Standard Time and not one peep from this duo. I'd say you're right MarciKS. Maybe they "ARE" having dinner together. What does one say? Your place or mine? Stay tuned.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> How's your day going?



So far so good, and your day of Turkey?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

Pretty good. I'm having a mixed drink now. Debating on a nap. LOL


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 26, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Anybody heard from Gaer and Gary O' today?


Hey

Don't know 'bout Gaer

But....I bin busy


----------



## Jules (Nov 26, 2020)

Keesha hasn’t been around lately either.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 27, 2020)

Jules said:


> Keesha hasn’t been around lately either.


She pops in and out
She was on yesterday


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 27, 2020)

Sounds like SF needs a M.I.A. subforum.


----------



## Jules (Nov 27, 2020)

When a regular disappears on a forum, you always worry that the reason is because of ‘natural’ causes.  This even more so now during Covid.


----------



## needshave (Nov 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Do you think they might be the same person ?... I mean, have you ever seen both of them in the same room at the same time ?  cue twilight zone theme tune


I Don't know......But the thought of that is going to keep me up tonight! Gary wasn't at the Thanksgiving Roll call and I couldn't find Gaer. Hmmm...


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 27, 2020)

Mystery solved.

So do I look like my avatar?



Whoo whoo whooey


----------



## jerry old (Nov 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg has launched a vast investigation.
She needs more ice cream sticks to stir up old clues.

Marg is also suspicious of OP. "He might be in cahoots with the first two.  (Gary O' and Gaer)
Her tracking has turned up several feet of clay, but nothing positive yet.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 27, 2020)

So that's why AM started this cold case thread.



It all makes sense now.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Anyone heard from @applecruncher? She's not posted in close to a year...


----------



## Jules (Nov 16, 2021)

Or @911 

There are others who I’ve wondered about.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2021)

Kadee46 .. where are you?


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 16, 2021)

Tony B and 911?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2021)

@MarkinPhx   .. also  @mike4lorie 

... and I wish @Catlady  would consider  a return .....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Yep @911 & @Tony Britton not posted for 3months... but @applecruncher was a regular poster so almost a year makes me wonder if somethings' happened to her.  She''s not the type to have told anyone she was leaving she would have just stopped posting, so it's difficult to know what's happened

@mike4lorie posts fairly regularly on the games threads.. in fact I think just a few days ago. I believe he's recently moved home, so he's busy with that

@MarkinPhx posted  a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2021)

Yes,  I  miss  applecruncher!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

If I remember rightly @911 had suffered from a fairly serious bout of C-19 not long before he last posted...


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 16, 2021)

oldman too?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> oldman too?


Posted 2 weeks ago....


----------



## jerry old (Nov 16, 2021)

deleted


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2021)

Here, I am... Sorry been trying to get the new house ready for winter... Just about there... Also, (don't wanna talk too loud)... But sleeping a wee bit better... Hope everyone is keeping well...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2021)

mike4lorie said:


> Here, I am... Sorry been trying to get the new house ready for winter... Just about there... Also, (don't wanna talk too loud)... But sleeping a wee bit better... Hope everyone is keeping well...


Good to see you Mike...


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you HD...


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Anyone heard from @applecruncher? She's not posted in close to a year...


Yeah, been a long while.
I sent her a PM several months ago
Nada


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, been a long while.
> I sent her a PM several months ago
> Nada


I miss her, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2021)

I’ve noticed that @Lee has been missing for a couple weeks.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I’ve noticed that @Lee has been missing for a couple weeks.


Yes Lee comes and goes, sometimes we see her for a few weeks and then not again for a few months..


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2021)

How did this thread get to be in the holiday forum?


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 17, 2021)

Maybe we are thinking of  friends that are missing?
Hope all is ok with the missing posters.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> How did this thread get to be in the holiday forum?


I hadn't even noticed that...


----------



## Jules (Nov 17, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> How did this thread get to be in the holiday forum?


Good point.  Maybe it can be moved.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> How did this thread get to be in the holiday forum?



People get sentimental  around the holidays,  and miss people more    ....


----------



## Lee (Nov 23, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I’ve noticed that @Lee has been missing for a couple weeks.



Hi Aunt Bea and y'all ....I have had a lot of problems with my right hand. Some kind of tumor and going for an MRI shortly to be followed by surgery and a biopsy who knows when as with covid this is not considered an emergency.

What pees me off is that I have been after the doctor???? for a year who kept telling me that it was a ganglion cyst and would go away. finally I got mad and smoke was coming out of my ears so he sent me for an ultrasound. If this thing turns out to be cancer, I know a good lawyer.

Will post when I can but it is sometimes painful. I shall take an extra strength Tylenol and post


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2021)

Lee said:


> Hi Aunt Bea and y'all ....I have had a lot of problems with my right hand. Some kind of tumor and going for an MRI shortly to be followed by surgery and a biopsy who knows when as with covid this is not considered an emergency.
> 
> What pees me off is that I have been after the doctor???? for a year who kept telling me that it was a ganglion cyst and would go away. finally I got mad and smoke was coming out of my ears so he sent me for an ultrasound. If this thing turns out to be cancer, I know a good lawyer.
> 
> Will post when I can but it is sometimes painful. I shall take an extra strength Tylenol and post


OMG (((((Lee))))...  this pi88es me off big time about Doctors, same is happening here, doctors dismissing peoples' serious issues out of hand ( excuse the pun).. until they get soo serious it's all panic stations, excruciating pain,  and serious surgery..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2021)

Lee said:


> Hi Aunt Bea and y'all ....I have had a lot of problems with my right hand. Some kind of tumor and going for an MRI shortly to be followed by surgery and a biopsy who knows when as with covid this is not considered an emergency.
> 
> What pees me off is that I have been after the doctor???? for a year who kept telling me that it was a ganglion cyst and would go away. finally I got mad and smoke was coming out of my ears so he sent me for an ultrasound. If this thing turns out to be cancer, I know a good lawyer.
> 
> Will post when I can but it is sometimes painful. I shall take an extra strength Tylenol and post


Hoping it's not cancer Lee, sorry you're in such pain.


----------



## Jules (Nov 23, 2021)

Good to see you, Lee. How darn frustrating when the doctor doesn’t listen.  Sending positive vibes that something is done quickly for you.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

Lee said:


> Hi Aunt Bea and y'all ....I have had a lot of problems with my right hand. Some kind of tumor and going for an MRI shortly to be followed by surgery and a biopsy who knows when as with covid this is not considered an emergency.
> 
> What pees me off is that I have been after the doctor???? for a year who kept telling me that it was a ganglion cyst and would go away. finally I got mad and smoke was coming out of my ears so he sent me for an ultrasound. If this thing turns out to be cancer, I know a good lawyer.
> 
> Will post when I can but it is sometimes painful. I shall take an extra strength Tylenol and post


Lee, I've missed you too.  I am very sorry that hand problem has gotten worse, and that the doctor did not address it better for you!!!!

But I am very glad you were able to post to update us, on how you are.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2021)

Sorry about your hand @Lee . I hope it all works out easily.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

@Lee   We're still thinking of you!


----------



## Shero (Dec 12, 2021)

Have not seen Smiley Holly. Maybe away on vacation?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> Have not seen Smiley Holly. Maybe away on vacation?


I also have missed her.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 17, 2021)

I heard a rumor Ike passed away- is that true?

Is Camper still with us?

I hope it's ok to post this here-  longtime members would remember Lon, I read on a different forum he passed away not long ago.


----------



## Sachet (Dec 17, 2021)

Anyone heard from Keesha ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> I heard a rumor Ike passed away- is that true?
> 
> Is Camper still with us?
> 
> I hope it's ok to post this here-  longtime members would remember Lon, I read on a different forum he passed away not long ago.


yes sadly Ike died... it was so unfortunate and we grieved for him, , but directly after Ike died his doppleganger in @Gary O'  came along and it was like we'd never lost Ike, may he R.I.P..Ike that is..and not Gary... , and we also lost AzJim....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Sachet said:


> Anyone heard from Keesha ?


how do you know keesha ?...aren't you new to the forum ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2021)

Sachet said:


> Anyone heard from Keesha ?


Unfortunately, no


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> I heard a rumor Ike passed away- is that true?
> 
> Is Camper still with us?
> 
> I hope it's ok to post this here-  longtime members would remember Lon, I read on a different forum he passed away not long ago.


I don't know where Camper went tbh.. and yes I got told Lon died, apparently he caught the dreaded C-19... so sad.. may he also R.I.P


----------



## Sachet (Dec 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> how do you know keesha ?...aren't you new to the forum ?


Reinstated to the forum.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Sachet said:


> Reinstated to the forum.


welcome back...


----------



## Sachet (Dec 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> welcome back...


TYVM


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I don't know where Camper went tbh.. and yes I got told Lon died, apparently he caught the dreaded C-19... so sad.. may he also R.I.P


That is sad news ..


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2021)

What about Trade?
Anybody heard from or about him?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> What about Trade?
> Anybody heard from or about him?


Last I heard from Trade, he said he didn't want to be here anymore.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Last I heard from Trade, he said he didn't want to be here anymore.


Well, OK then
It's not a life sentence


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Last I heard from Trade, he said he didn't want to be here anymore.


If Trade is happy, I'm happy! 

Trade marches to the beat of a different drum.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> What about Trade?
> Anybody heard from or about him?


Olivia left at the same time ... don't know if they left to go elsewhere together.. or just co-incidence, but they were good friends..


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Olivia left at the same time ... don't know if they left to go elsewhere together.. or just co-incidence, but they were good friends..


Yeah, I remember that.
We had a few comments for awhile (heh)


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes sadly Ike died... it was so unfortunate and we grieved for him, , but directly after Ike died his doppleganger in @Gary O'  came along and it was like we'd never lost Ike, may he R.I.P..Ike that is..and not Gary... , and we also lost AzJim....


I must have missed this..  Sad, although I thought Ike might have passed, this is the first I've read about it. He was a lot of fun, always enjoyed his posts, a good guy. I missed him when he was no longer on this forum. Thank You Ike for your service (Vietnam Vet) and for all the fun on SF.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 18, 2021)

AZ Jim kept us abreast of his health problems and let us know when he was going into hospice care so his disappearance from SF wasn't unexpected.  I recall that losing his wife was a terrible, terrible blow to him.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2021)

StarSong said:


> AZ Jim kept us abreast of his health problems and let us know when he was going into hospice care so his disappearance from SF wasn't unexpected.  I recall that losing his wife was a terrible, terrible blow to him.


yes it was, he was devastated by her death. However  , him dying as quickly as he did after entering hospice was a shock.. it took quite a bit of calling around to discover he'd actually died,


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes it was, he was devastated by her death. However  , him dying as quickly as he did after entering hospice was a shock.. it took quite a bit of calling around to discover he'd actually died,


Yes it was.
I also had similar experience when a close, friendly neighbor of mine, passed *very*_ soon after entering a *long*-term nursing care facility. _
And, then, a short time later, my other close friendly neighbor that I'd had for years as well, passed unexpectedly, while _in her apartment. 

They weren't SF members, and it was last year, but I read these posts, and felt a need to share. I still miss all of them, of course. 
_


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2021)

@hollydolly @Devi @StarSong 

Thank you, 
 for reading and responding to that particular post of mine, here.
I don't often feel the strong need to express something like that, and to be heard, but I truly did, this time, and I appreciate your acknowledging my words on that.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 19, 2021)

Sachet said:


> Anyone heard from Keesha ?


I wondered that too


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2021)

Thank you  @jerry old


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2021)

Thank you @Jules
They were both special people, that meant a lot to me.

(Editing to add my thank you to @Pinky  )


----------



## Gaer (Dec 19, 2021)

I just saw this thread for the first time just now.  
I'm still here.
Yes, I had some dear friends on this forum that left or were chased away.  I miss them!


----------



## jerry old (Dec 21, 2021)

mike4lorie
his last post was sept-21


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

jerry old said:


> mike4lorie
> his last post was sept-21


Mike comes and goes, he posts on other forums too.. and is busy with his new house...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2021)

Fast Trax hasn't been around either.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Fast Trax hasn't been around either.


he posted Wednesday...

https://www.seniorforums.com/members/fasttrax.9205/#profile-post-comment-2594


----------

